# 3d Mark 03/05 Scores :)



## jancz3rt

*3d Mark 03/05/*06* Scores *

Post your results here. Mine is this:

3DMark 03 - 9448
3DMark 05 - 4095

560/590 (1180DDR) - Geforce 6600 (non GT) OC'd.

Jan


----------



## Deathreaper

3DMark05
Video Card Score:*5568*
Processor scored: *3780*


----------



## Geoff

Are you using the full version or the demo?


----------



## Blue

My score with full version of 3DMark 03 is 11116 (screenshot in sig) computer is all stock (no overclock) speeds. I'll have to check 05 and get back to ya.


----------



## jancz3rt

*Very nice*

I did not have the dosh (cash) for such a great card....but I am really happy to have got what I have now. 

JAN


----------



## Blue

> I did not have the dosh (cash) for such a great card....but I am really happy to have got what I have now.



And so you should  it's a great card and thats a fine score.


----------



## Geoff

*3DMark03:* 4077


----------



## Archangel

with this system:
AMD 1600+ palomino
1GB pc133 SDRAM
geforce 6200   256Mb

i did get a score of 387 in 3Dmark2005,  but hey,.. it runned it 
(it was kind of a bet what pc could get the lowest score ^_^   i won)

for my current system,.. well ill post it later,. havnt runned it on this pc yet.


----------



## 34erd

Whats a good score?  I heard to be considered "good" you should be getting like 7000.  My computer only got 197 lol.

Oh wait, 197 was in 03, 05 wouldnt run


----------



## reciprokal

3dmark05 (demo): 7089

evga 7800GT pci-e


----------



## skidude

With the system in my sig.-

3DMark03- 5464

3DMark05- 2471

Are these scores good???


----------



## shortsleeve

i have a BFG GeForce 6600 GT OC
and my scores are:

3dmark01 16000

3dmark03 8070

3dmark05 3606


----------



## skidude

In 3DMark01 I got a 15,111


----------



## Hairy_Lee

i got 3329 on my system.

slightly different from the sig, im running 1 gig of geil value ram at 333 mhz due to a memory issue, dunno how much difference it would make with just 512 mb of corsair xms at 400


----------



## skidude

On which test was that?


----------



## Hairy_Lee

3d mark 05 pro with the default settings


----------



## skidude

Is it just me or did your system crawl past on 3DMark05. I never went above 17FPS on ANY of the tests.


----------



## Hairy_Lee

i dont really watch the test to be honest but i do know that my system was at 25 fps when in side the boarding craft on the first test.

i suppose it is meant to stress your hardware so the idea is that your system doesn't just piss all over it lol


----------



## skidude

Yeah, I'm surprised when mine got a 2471 since the highest i got was 17 FPS. But you should watch it sometime, some of the tests are cool.


----------



## bigsaucybob

3dmark05: 4652, my highest was 34fps on the test with the like floating balloon.


----------



## Geoff

u know whats funny, my sempron 2800+ did better then my pentium 4 3Ghx w/ ht.


----------



## skidude

Do the systems have different gfx. cards???


----------



## bigsaucybob

are u comparing it to my computer, casue if u r then ur wrong


----------



## bigsaucybob

geoff5093 said:
			
		

> u know whats funny, my sempron 2800+ did better then my pentium 4 3Ghx w/ ht.



are u comparing that to my results, cause if u r then ur wrong


----------



## skidude

No I don't think he is, cuz he said MY Pentium 4....


----------



## kof2000

03 - 8995
05- 3578


----------



## Sillysod

03 - *6075 
05 - *2699
*Nothing OC'ed 

Gonna try OC'ed and see the diff


----------



## X24

My i9300 breaks 4000 in 3dmarks05 with the new drivers from laptopvideo2go.com


----------



## Geoff

Sillysod said:
			
		

> 03 - *6075
> 05 - *2699
> *Nothing OC'ed
> 
> Gonna try OC'ed and see the diff




how could you get 6000+ with only an FX5200??


----------



## bigsaucybob

bigsaucybob said:
			
		

> are u comparing that to my results, cause if u r then ur wrong



wow sry im a retard didnt read correctly


----------



## Archangel

3DMark05 4991

pc from my sig 
CPU score 4669


----------



## zhenlilu2003

jancz3rt said:
			
		

> Post your results here. Mine is this:
> 
> 3DMark 03 - 8800
> 3DMark 05 - 3850
> 
> 550/1130 - Geforce 6600 (non GT) OC'd.
> 
> Jan




I dont believe u~ 
My 6600GT scores 3400 and ur 6600 OC scores 3850?  Even OC wouldn't make 6600 that good.


----------



## bigsaucybob

i did 3dmark01, it was great. i got a score of 15733 and during the first 3 or 4 tests i averaged around 350-400 fps. And are u supposed to run 3dmarks by itself like without any programs in the background?


----------



## redrider773

Not bad, eh?


----------



## Geoff

nice redrider, now all u have to do is overclock


----------



## redrider773

yea, I just finally stabalized my comp!!! YAAA!!!!


----------



## redrider773

Ya, what would you suggest I overclock 3.0E prescott to. I got real good cooling.


----------



## Filip

3Dmark05 - 1914 or 1917 can't remember   with the system in my sig


----------



## donjuan1jr

3dmark05-240


----------



## redrider773

kidding, righT?


----------



## Hairy_Lee

unlikely with that card.... although it does seem to be a little low


----------



## redrider773

240 seems a little impossible.


----------



## Geoff

i was actually talking about ocing ur video card, use ATI Tool, its a great program.  I would recomend stepping it up about 10-15mhz at once, then running 3dmark to make sure its stable.


----------



## skidude

donjuan1jr said:
			
		

> 3dmark05-240



Gfx. card is holding that baby back!!


----------



## Vampiric Rouge

Havent Done 05 yet still need to install Direct x 9 for it.. but should be coming soon...
My current scores while not OCed
 l  l
 l  l
 l  l
 \/


----------



## spamdos

i got a score of 4400 in 3d mark 3 and that was a laptop


----------



## donjuan1jr

skidude said:
			
		

> Gfx. card is holding that baby back!!


i know, it was 240 with the original dell config i had..now its down lower, with the stock 5200 that came with the dell. I'm hoping to get a new gfx card soon if not chritsmas time.


----------



## jancz3rt

*Newer*

I got a muuuch better cooling HSF for my graphics card and clocked it higher.

Here are the new scores:

3DMark 03 - 9326 (550/1150)
3DMark 05 - (dunno)

Card stable at 570/1150 but I prefer not to push things.


----------



## redrider773

geoff5093 said:
			
		

> i was actually talking about ocing ur video card, use ATI Tool, its a great program.  I would recomend stepping it up about 10-15mhz at once, then running 3dmark to make sure its stable.



Real sorry for going off topic here, just real quick though. If I overclock too far and stress the card with a program like Mark '05, wont that damage the card if it fails?


----------



## Hairy_Lee

programs tend to crash before any damage occurs, unless you get into volt modding


----------



## Yue

3DMark 03: 15104
3DMark 05: 7152

Usin system in sig


----------



## redrider773

damn ,those 7800s really crank huh.


----------



## Geoff

ya, almost as good as that person with 2x 6800GT's with a score of 10K on 3DMark05.

And redrider, i know with my card, it comes with a program that if the display driver stops responding then it resets it, and it should come back on without needing a restart, check your Catalyst Control Center.  And it should damage your card, most likely your screen will just go blank and you may need to restart.


----------



## redrider773

geoff5093 said:
			
		

> And it should damage your card,



Wait, you mean shouldn't? lol. hope so.


----------



## Yue




----------



## skidude

redrider773 said:
			
		

> Wait, you mean shouldn't? lol. hope so.


 I think thats what he meant....


----------



## redrider773

WOW. Just OCed my crap for the first time (3.0 CPU to 3.2) (Card to 567Mhz/601Mhz (Standard at 540/587)). It makes sucha difference. Check this out. Before, it was 4877


----------



## Ku-sama

http://photobucket.com/albums/b213/Ku-sama/Benchmarking/

thoes are for my desktop, specs in sig...

lappy benching will come soon


----------



## Geoff

some nice scores Ku-sama, lol

seriously, those are some nice scores red rider, and you can propbably overclock some more too!.  (And yes, i meant shouldnt) lol


----------



## redrider773

Ya, I am extremely impressed with overclocking.... I can't get 3.2 to any higher, just crashes. That's fine though, saved me $40. I will try the card a bit more. Right now, CPU still idles around 34, no real difference, and same with video card, idling around 41 (is that good?). Thanks a ton by the way geoff, took your advice, and it worked!


----------



## Ignorantguy

3dmark05: 7340

nothing oc'ed

havent tried 01 or 03


----------



## SuicideMayne

3DMark 05 -10093

i got it a lil higher


----------



## redrider773

wow. WOW


----------



## Ku-sama

thanks geo.... but its not that good


----------



## Filip

Whohoo, my new score, finally beat 2000   system in my sig


----------



## redrider773

skidude said:
			
		

> With the system in my sig.-
> 
> 3DMark03- 5464
> 
> 3DMark05- 2471
> 
> Are these scores good???



Im a bit confused. Doesn't seem right, those scores shouldn't be so low with that system... maybe overheat? Skidude, maybe you should look into fixing that CPU temp.


----------



## janus

I got 20990 with my new computer in 3dmark2k1, will have to download 03 and 05 for a better comparison though.

Doom 3's running very nicely


----------



## redrider773

Downloaded 3DMark03, got 13263.


----------



## skidude

redrider773 said:
			
		

> Im a bit confused. Doesn't seem right, those scores shouldn't be so low with that system... maybe overheat? Skidude, maybe you should look into fixing that CPU temp.



CPU temp is idle at 28-31 celcius.


----------



## thereckerdbraikr

im downloadin 3d05 as i type..ill post what i score

EDIT: got a 2093...how do you take those screen shots???


----------



## p8ntballsnyper

This question was posted a little earlier in this forum but no body responded.  What is a decent score.  Also I just built my computer and I was wondering what I should expect for my score?  Computer is in sig.


----------



## redrider773

Um, from your, maybe 4500.


----------



## Hairy_Lee

i would expect closer to 9000 with the 2 6800's in the sig


----------



## skidude

Same. I'm guessing 7000-10,000


----------



## redrider773

um, we talkin '05? I was... OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH didn't see that it was SLI. nvm. ya, like 10,000+ OC'ed


----------



## p8ntballsnyper

Cool I can't wait to see my score going to hard wire to internet this weekend so Ill let everyone know.  So what is a decent score?


----------



## redrider773

well, a decent score for $1000 spent would be 3,700. for $1500 would be 7,000. for $2000 would be 9,000. My opinion at least.


----------



## skidude

I expect at least a 9000 outta that thing.


----------



## Ku-sama

no way, the $1300 system im building will have the following:

A64 4000+ SD core
GeIL 1024MB PC4000
EVGA [email protected]/1300
TT Tsunami silver w/window
250gig sata hdd
ABIT AN8-SLI


----------



## skidude

Ku-sama said:
			
		

> no way, the $1300 system im building will have the following:
> 
> A64 4000+ SD core
> GeIL 1024MB PC4000
> EVGA [email protected]/1300
> TT Tsunami silver w/window
> 250gig sata hdd
> ABIT AN8-SLI



Like I said, I expect at lest a 9000.


----------



## towly

I got 8,900 on 3dmark 03'. 590/1120


----------



## diduknowthat

i got 7642 on 03'


----------



## Joefox

Give me one sec and I'll post my score...burning 3dmark03 from one of my laptops so I can run it on here, internet is very slow so I cannot download


----------



## Geoff

Joefox said:
			
		

> Give me one sec and I'll post my score...burning 3dmark03 from one of my laptops so I can run it on here, internet is very slow so I cannot download



no need to tell us that, just tell us when your finished.  

my current score is 4071 with my cpu oc'd to 2.02Ghz.


----------



## XHotxEx791

X300se 425/550 
3dmark05-1343


----------



## Geoff

XHotxEx791 said:
			
		

> X300se 425/550
> 3dmark05-1343



thats nice for your gfx card, what cpu do u have?


----------



## Archangel

11716 3DMark03
CPU score 1047


----------



## MatrixEVO

*3DMark03:* 8499

*3DMark05:* 3672


----------



## skidude

XHotxEx791 said:
			
		

> X300se 425/550
> 3dmark05-1343



Thats unbelievable for a X300, I bet you got an AMD 64 right??


----------



## gamerman4

With my highest runnable OC 550/565:
*5827* 3dMark05 (74C temp)
My current OC 547/555:
*5704* 3dMark05 (71C temp)
My stock 475/450
*4876* (69C temp)


----------



## MatrixEVO

LOL, getting that thing pretty hot aren't you Gamerman?


----------



## Geoff

gamerman4 said:
			
		

> With my highest runnable OC 550/565:
> *5827* 3dMark05 (74C temp)
> My current OC 547/555:
> *5704* 3dMark05 (71C temp)
> My stock 475/450
> *4876* (69C temp)



do you mean 74C cpu or video card?


----------



## MatrixEVO

My CPU has a max temp of 70C, I doubt he means his CPU.


----------



## gamerman4

I meant my video card temps. My CPU has a hard time going over 52C. ATi tech sheets say it can reach over 90C without screwing up (yeah right) and I have a fan blowing on it so only in ATiTool artifact tests does it actually go over 70C. During 3dMark it hovers around 68C. It cools down FAST. For the time it takes to heat up 2-3C, it can cool down 10-15C. Idle temps are around 43C. I thought it was hot too but even with stock settings, it goes up to 68C so I'm not too worried. It still kicks A** even without the unlocked pipes.


----------



## Geoff

MatrixEVO said:
			
		

> My CPU has a max temp of 70C, I doubt he means his CPU.




on another thead someone got there cpu (i believe it was an athlon 64) up to 81C, so thats why i wasnt sure.


----------



## ckfordy

my 3d mark 05 scores demo version was like 850 with a pentium 4 2.8 with HT
and a ati radeon X300SE i got like 4 -6 FPS 

anyone think i could get a better score with this and more frams per second and would more ram help


----------



## Geoff

the X300SE is a pretty basic video card, thats not a horrible score for that, but i dont think you can get much better then that.


----------



## ckfordy

geoff5093 said:
			
		

> the X300SE is a pretty basic video card, thats not a horrible score for that, but i dont think you can get much better then that.




what videocard would be good with a 305 watt powersupply in my dell 4700 cause battlefield 2 doesnt play that well with it


----------



## Geoff

hard to say, just go to www.newegg.com and look at the 9800pro, 6600, ect, and see what they say for PSU requirments.


----------



## ckfordy

geoff5093 said:
			
		

> hard to say, just go to www.newegg.com and look at the 9800pro, 6600, ect, and see what they say for PSU requirments.



would this one wotk it doesnt say how many watts it needs but doesnt the 6800 gt need like a 350 watt powersupply and this one is a 6600 gt so it should use less power but do you think it will work

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16814130214


----------



## Geoff

I couldnt find it either, if you did get it, you should unplug and remove anything that you dont need, such as extra optical drives, un-necessary PCI cards, ect, since all of these use a certain wattage, if you do that, you should be all set.


----------



## ckfordy

geoff5093 said:
			
		

> I couldnt find it either, if you did get it, you should unplug and remove anything that you dont need, such as extra optical drives, un-necessary PCI cards, ect, since all of these use a certain wattage, if you do that, you should be all set.



i have a soundblaster live24bit and tv tuner card and videocard and harddrive dvd drive dvd rw drive one cpu fan and its a dell computer 4700 if i needed to take any parts out what would it be and do i need to


----------



## Geoff

i would take out the dvd drive, and leave the dvd burner in, and i would take out the tv tuner, unless you want to keep it in there.


----------



## ckfordy

geoff5093 said:
			
		

> i would take out the dvd drive, and leave the dvd burner in, and i would take out the tv tuner, unless you want to keep it in there.



k thanks 

and will the powersupply be up to the job if i do that


----------



## Geoff

im not entirely sure, i dont want to say yes and then have it mess up your computer, if I were you i would go with a lower end card like the 9600XT or 9800PRO which i think requires only 250watts but is still good for todays current games.


----------



## ckfordy

geoff5093 said:
			
		

> im not entirely sure, i dont want to say yes and then have it mess up your computer, if I were you i would go with a lower end card like the 9600XT or 9800PRO which i think requires only 250watts but is still good for todays current games.



will those cards work with battlefield 2 and play it in at least medium settings


----------



## Geoff

i have the 9600XT and i cant play around medium-high settings.


----------



## ckfordy

geoff5093 said:
			
		

> i have the 9600XT and i cant play around medium-high settings.



did you mean you can play around medium-high settings


----------



## Geoff

ya, lol, thats what i meant.  And i can also play half-life 2 around high settings @ 1280x1024 resolution.


----------



## ckfordy

geoff5093 said:
			
		

> ya, lol, thats what i meant.  And i can also play half-life 2 around high settings @ 1280x1024 resolution.



k thanks for all the help


and i can only find the 9600xt in agp and i need pci e do you know if they make it in pci e


----------



## tweaker

AMD64 said:
			
		

> k thanks for all the help
> 
> 
> and i can only find the 9600xt in agp and i need pci e do you know if they make it in pci e


 


> Have a look at the X600Pro, dependng on your budget. Also check your PSU for the Amps on the +12V rail. And read Praetors PSU 101 sticky.
> 
> http://www.computerforum.com/showthread.php?t=10764


 
Heres some scores from my new system (currently burning in), everything is running stock & with the os untweaked:












Running CPU Burn-in in the background didn't affect the score a single point, got to love these chips.


----------



## Fuzz

3dmark '05 = 8844

Nothing Overclocked.


----------



## skidude

Nice scores tweaker


----------



## Joefox

Stock settings


----------



## Archangel

wooo   nice score..  well.. at least my CPU score was better ^_^


----------



## Joefox

Laptop score: 3dmark03 8593 stock settings

Sager Notebook
3.2ghz p4 1mb L2
X800 Mobile Radeon DDR3
1 Gigabyte DDR2
Windows Media Center Edition


----------



## diduknowthat

wow your laptop owned my desktop =(


----------



## Filip

skidude said:
			
		

> Thats unbelievable for a X300, I bet you got an AMD 64 right??



i wouldn't say that cuz may friend has an intel 1.7GHz with 256MB DDR and a Canyon radeon 9550 [email protected] [email protected], hr got a score 999 lol, and after little OC'ing cpu 1.9GHz and [email protected] [email protected] nad then he got a 1350, thats icredible, btw he has a sis 645 mobo, very old


----------



## Filip

whats a good cpu score in 3DMark05, i got 2222


----------



## tweaker

filip-matijevic said:
			
		

> whats a good cpu score in 3DMark05, i got 2222


 
Never checked my old Barton but that score seems ok.

I got 6212 with my new chip.


----------



## Foel

Here is my score  

3D Mark'05: 8026


----------



## skidude

tweaker said:
			
		

> I got 6212 with my new chip.




My CPu score was a 4020


----------



## X24

I hate all these people with 7800GTX's! i just wanna bring out crossfire X1800XL's or XT's when they come out and smoke them.....lol


----------



## Geoff

X24 said:
			
		

> I hate all these people with 7800GTX's! i just wanna bring out crossfire X1800XL's or XT's when they come out and smoke them.....lol



and i bet you'll lose


----------



## tweaker

X24 said:
			
		

> i just wanna bring out crossfire X1800XL's or XT's when they come out and smoke them.....lol


 
Only problem is when & if the CF day comes, 7800GTX won't exactly be nVidias best card.


----------



## X24

Can't u buy one now? i was looking and i saw a crossfire MoBo, and crossfire ready gpu's.......whats missing?


----------



## mrjack

An overclocker from Finland called Maki has proven that an overclocked ATi X1800XT can beat a combination of two (not overclocked) GF7800GTX's. He overclocked the X1800XT from 625MHz core and 1500MHz memory to  877.5MHz core and 1980MHz memory. He used a AMD Athlon 64 FX-57 processor. The graphics card was cooled down using dry ice.


----------



## Archangel

mrjack said:
			
		

> An overclocker from Finland called Maki has proven that an overclocked ATi X1800XT can beat a combination of two (not overclocked) GF7800GTX's. He overclocked the X1800XT from 625MHz core and 1500MHz memory to  877.5MHz core and 1980MHz memory. He used a AMD Athlon 64 FX-57 processor. The graphics card was cooled down using dry ice.



well.. then imagine what 2 overclocked 7800GTX's can do..


----------



## Blue

> An overclocker from Finland called Maki has proven that an overclocked ATi X1800XT can beat a combination of two (not overclocked) GF7800GTX's. He overclocked the X1800XT from 625MHz core and 1500MHz memory to 877.5MHz core and 1980MHz memory. He used a AMD Athlon 64 FX-57 processor. The graphics card was cooled down using dry ice.



Thing is overclocking like this causes instability. It may run great in most games then one day all of a sudden not so good in another. ID Software warned everyone to turn down the overclocks on video cards as it would cause instability and basicly less of an experience in Doom3. I found this to be the case with me and my Radeon 9600Pro at the time. Overclocked cards will live a shorter life as well.

Although that is very interesting news and i'm not doubting it but usualy when we make claims such as this it serves us better to have links to information.


----------



## redrider773

thats just crazy. I wish they sold better cooling solutions so you could do that


----------



## mrjack

ATi said that this was a great thing, cause this shows how "flexible" the new chip is.


----------



## Blue

> ATi said that this was a great thing, cause this shows how "flexible" the new chip is.



Yes it is of course a great thing for ATi. Anything that makes their cards look good. By the way they are very good cards as well as Nvidias. I like both companys very much.


----------



## Fuzz

ATI is getting behind in technologies.


----------



## Filip

has anyone saw a dual core 7800, man they rock, i saw it on croatian site so i can't write down the address, if anybody knows a site write it down, i searched but couldn't find


----------



## 4W4K3

filip-matijevic said:
			
		

> has anyone saw a dual core 7800, man they rock, i saw it on croatian site so i can't write down the address, if anybody knows a site write it down, i searched but couldn't find



http://www.hexus.net/content/item.php?item=3654


----------



## MatrixEVO

Here is my updated 3DMark03 Free Version score: *9147*  

Much better then before.


----------



## Modoman

wow 
05 - 1114
03 - 1962
im hopin its my vid card....


----------



## Geoff

Modoman said:
			
		

> wow
> 05 - 1114
> 03 - 1962
> im hopin its my vid card....



most likely... i would definitly look into getting a new one.


----------



## tweaker

Not just likely, it IS the vidcard...


----------



## liquidshadow

I got....
3DMark05: 8496 w/ the system in my sig


----------



## Archangel

[/img]
i dont think this is bad for my system is it?


----------



## dannyjebb

how about this for a score

AMD2500+
geforce fx5200
80 gig HD
1 gig memory


grand score of 205 lol

average framerate of 0.8 lol

this is using 3d mark 2005


----------



## Yue

i OC my 7800GT and i just scrapped past the 8000 mark with 8015


----------



## liquidshadow

Archangel I'm pretty sure you should get past 6000 with the 6800gt. Not positive though...


----------



## redrider773

no way, I got an x850xtpe OCed max and it barely max's 6000


----------



## spamdos

03 4800, 05 1800 lsptop check sig


----------



## Archangel

liquidshadow said:
			
		

> Archangel I'm pretty sure you should get past 6000 with the 6800gt. Not positive though...



well.. i havnt overclocked it yet.


----------



## tweaker

X24 said:
			
		

> Can't u buy one now? i was looking and i saw a crossfire MoBo, and crossfire ready gpu's.......whats missing?


 
Yes but when it comes to the vidcards, theres a difference between CF ready and CF capable cards.


----------



## spamdos

the question is do u need crossfire or sli now


----------



## jancz3rt

*New Score*

I have done some tweaking to my system and now managed to get a very decent 2003 score. The card is now clocked at 570/1200 (previously 400/900) and the processor OC'd to 2.53. The mem at 460Mhz.

3D Mark 03 - 9622
3D Mark 05 - 4195

JAN


----------



## tweaker

spamdos said:
			
		

> the question is do u need crossfire or sli now


 
For hardcore high res gaming, yes sometimes you do.



			
				jancz3rt said:
			
		

> I have done some tweaking to my system and now managed to get a very decent 2003 score. The card is now clocked at 570/1200 (previously 400/900) and the processor OC'd to 2.53. The mem at 460Mhz.
> 
> 3D Mark 03 - 9622
> 3D Mark 05 - 4195


 
D*mn Jan, your closing in on my untweaked stock 05 score!  
Very very good score for your card. 
http://www.computerforum.com/showthread.php?p=166033#post166033


----------



## ckfordy

my 3d mark 05 demo version score went from 825 to 1119 is 1119 a good score for my computer in my signiture and is this a good score overall


----------



## redrider773

meh, guess its alright for ur comp, but not overall.


----------



## tweaker

AMD64 said:
			
		

> my 3d mark 05 demo version score went from 825 to 1119 is 1119 a good score for my computer in my signiture and is this a good score overall


 
The x300se is holding you back severely.


----------



## ckfordy

tweaker said:
			
		

> The x300se is holding you back severely.


 
i know i hate that videocard.  would a 128 mb 6600 gt be better thats all i can afford cause i need to get a new powersupply.


----------



## tweaker

AMD64 said:
			
		

> would a 128 mb 6600 gt be better


 
Heh yes you'll notice an enormous difference.


----------



## Archangel

redrider773 said:
			
		

> meh, guess its alright for ur comp, but not overall.



overall it's still a good score.  do you have any idea how much pc's do not even get close to that score?


----------



## 4W4K3

Mine probably doesn't with my gfx card...I don't even think it will run 05' without it looking like crapola. I want my 9600XT


----------



## Blue

> overall it's still a good score. do you have any idea how much pc's do not even get close to that score?



nope .


----------



## Fuzz

Do you guys think I can break 10k with alittle bit of OC'ing?
Note the current score in my sig.


----------



## Monoxide

with that system is very hard to have a score like that, i think you missed a  number dude.


----------



## Archangel

i think you could be able to get the 10K.. bit not with only overclocking a bit.
i think you have to overclock a bit more for that 
but, i already got 5K without overclocking.. to i think you should be able to get it


----------



## Fuzz

Monoxide you're not making sense! That is a pretty high score.


----------



## Nutcase

I got 1524 pts. in 3DMark03 with my FX5500 256MB 
Bad score?

I should test my set in 05  .. Hell... hopefully i´ll get 6800GT this month---


----------



## jancz3rt

*Hmmm*

Seems like a decent score in my view, given the card that you have. As to the previous post, I have to agree that the score that Monoxide was talking about was in fact a 3D Mark 05 score and therefore very good.

JAN


----------



## woody

I got 1424 on the free version of 3D Mark 05.  I haven't got anything overclocked.  Should i be happy with that?  How can i improve it?


----------



## redrider773

Not exactly.


----------



## Fuzz

I got the newest nVidia drivers and raised my score by about 150. 

8804 to 8951


----------



## 4W4K3

My buddy holds the world record for the X700 card on a P4 system, in 05'. Where is that link...







There he is, Welz from iT right at the top  I found it hilarious that he has half the system RAM of his competitors and a significantly lower clock speed for the GPU. His 4.2GHz CPU is what makes it so good. And that's not all..........he's still using STOCK cooling lol.


----------



## Geoff

Nutcase said:
			
		

> I got 1524 pts. in 3DMark03 with my FX5500 256MB
> Bad score?
> 
> I should test my set in 05  .. Hell... hopefully i´ll get 6800GT this month---



i got about 1950 w/ 3DMark03 with my old P4 3.0Ghz and FX5500 256MB card.


----------



## Fuzz

Gained alittle more on my 3dmark '05 score! Look in my sig for the score.


----------



## liquidshadow

I got 8739 on 3DMark05 and rising with some more overclocking.
Right now it is 520/1400 on my 7800gtx.


----------



## Fuzz

I wish I had a 7800gtx. I think I would see substantal score gains if i had one.


----------



## Praetor

I got 0 points :|


----------



## Fuzz

You got 0 points by adding 7800gtx?


----------



## 4W4K3

Maybe his PC crashed? Sometimes 3dmark can have cooky errors and give you like 100,000 points or something, that'd be a sight to see.


----------



## randruff

3DMark05: 7768

It was only the 3DMark05 Demo though, so im assuming that makes a diff in score cuz mine is significantly higher than everyone elses. 
"if its too good to be true, it usually is"


----------



## Ku-sama

5726 for 3DMark05 Demo - default settings, non overclocked, ill overclock and post scores as soon as i get the RAM


----------



## liquidshadow

Going to order the OCZ El Platinum Revision 2 RAM to replace my generic one. I should be able to crack 9k with my GTX by then.


----------



## randruff

liquidshadow said:
			
		

> Going to order the OCZ El Platinum Revision 2 RAM to replace my generic one. I should be able to crack 9k with my GTX by then.



I doubt it man. Check out my sig, its relatively similiar to yours and i couldn't crack 8k. By all means though, good luck!


----------



## liquidshadow

randruff said:
			
		

> I doubt it man. Check out my sig, its relatively similiar to yours and i couldn't crack 8k. By all means though, good luck!



You sure you can't crack 8k? I have 8739 3DMark05 Score right now. Couldn't the OCZ Ram at DDR600 crack 9k?

I also have my 7800gtx overclocked to 525/1400


----------



## randruff

liquidshadow said:
			
		

> You sure you can't crack 8k? I have 8739 3DMark05 Score right now. Couldn't the OCZ Ram at DDR600 crack 9k?
> (The OCZ RAM is pretty much GUARANTEED a DDR600 overclock!)
> 
> I also have my 7800gtx overclocked to 525/1400



Holy $h!t. i havent messed with oc'ing. you can get that RAM up that high? The vid card as well? Damn, im gonna have to start looking into that...im just not very familiar with how to actually oc.


----------



## randruff

I have no idea what is considered "good" for a 3DMark05 score but it seems like with my box i should be getting higher than this.....what do you guys think?????


----------



## redrider773

Aah, no thats about avg. for a 7800GTX, Try OC'ing card + processor.


----------



## Blue

> Aah, no thats about avg. for a 7800GTX, Try OC'ing card + processor.



Well  you only really need to overclock if you are lacking performance in games or you want to compete in 3DMark (why the hell would you want to do that?). I would leave everything at stock settings and play and enjoy your already fast computer without voiding parts warranty's and shortening lifespans of PC components.


----------



## randruff

Blue said:
			
		

> Well  you only really need to overclock if you are lacking performance in games or you want to compete in 3DMark (why the hell would you want to do that?). I would leave everything at stock settings and play and enjoy your already fast computer without voiding parts warranty's and shortening lifespans of PC components.



Good call. I was just thinking my box should default around 8700-9kish.


----------



## spacedude89

woo, got my new videocard! 
got a score of 6484 on 3DMARK05


----------



## kof2000

i remember a 6800gt getting that kind of score so probably u are using a demo version?


----------



## Geoff

I got a score of 538 in 3DMark03 on my laptop 

Specs:
Celeron M 1.5Ghz
256MB DDR2
40GB Hard Drive
64MB Shared Intel Graphics

got almost exactly the same score as my family pc w/ the specs:
Celeron D 2.4Ghz
768MB DDR
40GB IDE
ATI 9200SE 128MB


----------



## Geoff

I got my new system today along with some new scores, this is what i got:

3DMark03: 11104
3DMark05: 5056


----------



## matt12685848

In 05' i got a 3250. Seeing the cpu test reminded me of trying to play Doom 3 on the family pc.


----------



## Geoff

After a few tweaks, i got my 3DMark03 score up to 11203


----------



## Nutcase

Hi guys.. Now I even managed to test my new card. Had so much to do with schoolthings 

I managed to get 11115 pts in 3DMark´03.. I tested it 350/1000= stock.. So I was wondering if that isn´t exact score I suppose to get because I have 250w PSU  is it?

I´ll probably get Antec´s TrueBlue 480w soon.. But is that lack of pts because of my poor PSU or what?


----------



## jancz3rt

*Lol*

Seems fine for your setup. I get over 9K with a weaker GFX card but a stronger processor and the 3D Marks score is just that. A combination of processor and graphics processing power. Could be however, that due to the PSU, the card frequencies are downclocked.

JAN


----------



## Nutcase

I´ll get that Antec´s 480w & we´ll see what´s gonna happen...  And it´s only 56€=58-59$... Must try that 3DMark05 soon.. I hope that it would give me 5000pts or something in that direction...


----------



## spears

i got 8154  .... damn how do u host pics  i dont want to regester in fileshack !


----------



## Geoff

spears said:
			
		

> i got 8154  .... damn how do u host pics  i dont want to regester in fileshack !


what about photobucket?  Nice hosting site.


----------



## Geoff

I did a little more tweaking and this is my score: 





My system has outperformed a rig with a 6800GS, a 6800GT, and even a AMD X2 CPU


----------



## Nutcase

How is this possible?


----------



## Nutcase

Heh.. I was a little dumb.. I didn´t know that 3DMark was showing me my 2D speed...


----------



## P11

Here's my 3dMark03 score:


----------



## Geoff

P11 said:
			
		

> Here's my 3dMark03 score:
> 3DMark03 Score 12K


You dont get much more than me, im surprised my OC went so well


----------



## P11

ya, bout 1000 marks give or take. I am also running it stock, no ocing for me because i might return it because of some artifacts im getting in COD2.


----------



## Nutcase

Now I got my 3DMark05 scores..


----------



## Modoman

i scored 16216 in 03 and saved it before i downclocked my 7800 slightly, but i cant open the file to prove it


----------



## redrider773

anyone got personal or public benchmarks for those new ATi's? The X1000's?


----------



## Mr.Suave

3dmark05: 8633
is that good for an XFX 7800gtx 256mb OC [email protected](bought OCed, didnt do it myself)?? i feel it should be higher....

im getting 3dmark03 so ill post my score for that soon.
update: 3dmark03: 17654


----------



## Modoman

^that sounds about right


----------



## Ku-sama

in sig, to lazy to post pics


----------



## Geoff

Modoman said:
			
		

>



With your system i would think that it would be higher, cause i get 11,355 in 3DMark03.


----------



## Johnny Prefect

Hyeaaa.

There it is.  My first Scan...without overclocking.


----------



## kreg

|
|
V


----------



## Motoxrdude

With 3dmarks '05 i get a speed blistering, mind astounding, earth shaking, 863 ! Thats some sheer power at work there.


----------



## Johnny Prefect

Hyeaaa.

There it is.  My first Scan...without overclocking.






...ugh.  Small.  7000.


----------



## Modoman

geoff5093 said:
			
		

> With your system i would think that it would be higher, cause i get 11,355 in 3DMark03.


yea... i did break 16k when i had my card overclocked higher, but i got artifacts one day playing bf2 for a few hours, so i downclocked it slightly. also, my mobo isn't that great, and i manually set my memory timing to 2-3-2-5 1t from 4-4-4-9 2t, but im not sure if it is really running at that or not. i blame it all on my dual core, as it created issues with the mobo at first, and the video card. i think something is still not right..


----------



## dannyjebb

is this score about right? 2250 in 3d mark 05

2500+ Athlon xp
1 gig pc3200 ram
6600gt
asus a7m8x mobo
80 gig sata hardrive
480 watt psu

it seems a bit low cuz on my dads pc he gets 2000 and he only has the 9600xt and only 512mb pc3200 but he also has a 3200+ Athlon xp


----------



## Zhuge Liang

Its in the sig.


----------



## spacedude89

im gonna do some more tweaking and overclocking. i hope to get to 7000 by the end of the day.


----------



## The_Other_One

WHOO   Just got my new 7800GT.  Stock speeds, I got 7100 in 3DMark 05   The old 6800GT got 4545   Man, I thought I read somewhere the version I got was actually SLOWER than some of the other 7800GTs...  Oh well XD


----------



## P11

Im wondering..how are you 7800gt's performing in DODS, and Lost Coast...both with HDR, max graphics, and max aa/af. Im going to exchange my x850xt for one if the performance is noticably different.


----------



## Geoff

P11 said:
			
		

> Im wondering..how are you 7800gt's performing in DODS, and Lost Coast...both with HDR, max graphics, and max aa/af. Im going to exchange my x850xt for one if the performance is noticably different.


i can run it maxed out and i get around 20-30FPS.


----------



## P11

mmm, in a 32 player server? in action?

EDIT: Your talking about your gto right? with my x850xt i can run it max and i get about 20-30 fps in a 32 man server.


----------



## The_Other_One

All I've tried so far on my card is Flat Out and NFS Most Wanted.  I'm going to try Fear next.  DODS...donno what that is so you'd have to link me.


----------



## Modoman

i dunno about half-life, as i dont have it and wont buy it :\


----------



## redrider773

Okay, with new system (X1800XT 512Mb, + 4000+) I got 8701 out of the box, but I'm planning on OC'ing as soon as I get Catalyst control working, which is as soon as I get .NET framework working...


----------



## Ku-sama

in sig...


----------



## Geoff

redrider773 said:
			
		

> Okay, with new system (X1800XT 512Mb, + 4000+) I got 8701 out of the box, but I'm planning on OC'ing as soon as I get Catalyst control working, which is as soon as I get .NET framework working...


what do you get in 3DMark03?


----------



## kirilltch

i've tried this thing (3d mark 05) and this is my score, apperantly it is a good one...atleast that is what i have been told. If there are any angry faces at me, i am sorry. I am an everage computer user who mostly uses it for games...so maybe i have done something wrong and that is why the test result came out so high. (Compared to other scores on this post)
Score: 18495


----------



## jancz3rt

*Wow*

I don't believe that. I know you have a beastly PC, yeah, but the score seems to high even for that.

JAN


----------



## P11

kirilltch said:
			
		

> i've tried this thing (3d mark 05) and this is my score, apperantly it is a good one...atleast that is what i have been told. If there are any angry faces at me, i am sorry. I am an everage computer user who mostly uses it for games...so maybe i have done something wrong and that is why the test result came out so high. (Compared to other scores on this post)
> Score: 18495



Im sorry but, I have to say this.....Rich B**CH


----------



## kirilltch

My friend (who in my opinion is a genius when it come to pc) tells me that there are higher scores than mine. And i have they most powerfull videocard at this moment, even two of them. (It is not the normal GTX 512, its point of view version, GPU:580MHz, Memory:1730Mhz,Ramdac:2x400)He says that if i were to overclock it (or something like that) that i would be (possible) able to get even higher.


----------



## kirilltch

P11 said:
			
		

> Im sorry but, I have to say this.....Rich B**CH



Correction. I am not reach...i work my ass of to pay my rent. My parents are rich...and generous


----------



## jancz3rt

> Swedish overclockers used a pair of 7800 GTX cards, an AMD FX-57, and liquid nitrogen cooling to obtain a score of 18,614 points!
> 
> A new world record has been set by Swedish overclocking experts Kinc and Overklokk. They used a pair of Gainward 7800 GTX 512 MB GPUs running in SLI mode, and smashed the world record, with a score of 18,614 points.
> 
> The CPU used in their system was an AMD FX-57 running at 3928 MHz, cooled using liquid nitrogen at - 134 celsius.
> 
> The GPUs were cooled with a cascade system, and they were running at 779 MHz core and 2052 MHz memory. Incredible!
> 
> Dec 7, 2005



Source: http://www.consolegameworld.com/story.php/id/8764/

.. and that's with Nitrogen cooled 7800GTXs

JAN


----------



## Ku-sama

yes you could, got coolbits and have it detect the optimal and you might break 20k


----------



## Blue

Eh what's it matter? . Even with my computer I can enjoy all the games I desire at the moment. Of course games such as FEAR I must hit allot of Medium settings (a few high) but even then the game looks great and I enjoy .


----------



## kirilltch

Blue said:
			
		

> Eh what's it matter? . Even with my computer I can enjoy all the games I desire at the moment. Of course games such as FEAR I must hit allot of Medium settings (a few high) but even then the game looks great and I enjoy .



That dude has a really good point!!! The MOST important part is not how high your score is at some program but it is how well you comp plays games and how much you enjoy it!!!   

I guess people who keep b#tching about the score are just trying to compensate for something else...(use your imagination for what)


----------



## jancz3rt

Ku-sama said:
			
		

> yes you could, got coolbits and have it detect the optimal and you might break 20k



Ahmm...20K in 3DMark 2005? Doubt it.

JAN


----------



## Modoman

i believe the score.. 8gb of ram and 4 virtual cpus... that is running the demo, too, if that has something to do with it. i dunno, either way i say enjoy your system to the max man!


----------



## redrider773

After OCing 4000+ to 2.6Ghz, and X1800XT to levels in sig, I got 9176 in '05  (5556 for CPU), and have to run '03 still.


----------



## Geoff

Im sure you can OC your CPU more than that, its 2.4 stock right?

But thats a really nice score, i cant wait to see what you get in 3DMark03.


----------



## redrider773

K, ran '03, not _that_ impressive...


----------



## Ku-sama

i can run my 4000+ at 2.83GHz stable, you cant?


----------



## Nutcase

Is it cpu?
Think it´s pretty low for 420/1150?


----------



## redrider773

Just OCed to 2.7Ghz, and ran both '05 and '03


----------



## Geoff

Nutcase said:
			
		

> Is it cpu?
> Think it´s pretty low for 420/1150?


The cpu is slowing it down, deffiently look into getting a new one.


----------



## Nutcase

I definitely would buy a new one if a had some cash... =)

probably some 4000+ AMD would be fine... But I´ll probably buy a new comp in a pair years so..


----------



## The_Other_One

Un-overclocked everything


----------



## Geoff

The_Other_One said:
			
		

> Un-overclocked everything


A.K.A. stock, lol

Really nice scores BTW.


----------



## mega10169

4W4K3 said:
			
		

> My buddy holds the world record for the X700 card on a P4 system, in 05'. Where is that link...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There he is, Welz from iT right at the top  I found it hilarious that he has half the system RAM of his competitors and a significantly lower clock speed for the GPU. His 4.2GHz CPU is what makes it so good. And that's not all..........he's still using STOCK cooling lol.


Wow, theres somthing I'll try to beat, I have about 6 spare fans laying around so I'll rig something up. Currently I have 2670 in '05 and 6078 in '03.


----------



## The_Other_One

geoff5093 - Yup, I tend to boast my stock scores   I don't know, overclocking just never thrilled me.  I've probably got one of the best OCing boards out there but I have no desire to try.  But then again, about every time I tried something went wrong.

But thanks.  I don't think the specs of this system will change anytime soon so I'll be the bottom of the bunch soon enough


----------



## bebopin64

In 3D mark 03 My PC got 12093 and me laptop got 1500 +/-.


----------



## MatrixEVO

Here are the scores with my upgraded rig:
 
3DMark03..........16078
3DMark05..........7707


----------



## Zlatan

Just got 3642 in 05.


----------



## skidude

mega10169 said:
			
		

> Wow, theres somthing I'll try to beat, I have about 6 spare fans laying around so I'll rig something up. Currently I have 2670 in '05 and 6078 in '03.




Yeah I got an X700 and my '05 score is 2732, my '03 is 5877


----------



## X24

getting almost 10,000 off of a single card? thats amazing, even if it is an X1800XT.


----------



## skidude

X24 said:
			
		

> getting almost 10,000 off of a single card? thats amazing, even if it is an X1800XT.



You talkin about redrider?? Yeah the X1800XT is awesome, I've seen his PC, it owns


----------



## Geoff

What about a 7800GTX 512MB, im sure that would hit over 10K


----------



## P11

That is true but the scores range from 9500-10500. Not to mention that the production of the 7800gtx 512 was stopped because of its unstable performance with samsungs chips. I would stick with a x1800xt 512.


----------



## Geoff

P11 said:
			
		

> That is true but the scores range from 9500-10500. Not to mention that the production of the 7800gtx 512 was stopped because of its unstable performance with samsungs chips. I would stick with a x1800xt 512.


When did that happen?  i never heard of it.  Maybe thats why newegg only has 1 7800GTX 512MB and its not in stock.


----------



## P11

It happened quite a while ago....they seem to have stopped all production on them until the problem is fixed.


----------



## Modoman

burn... i thought samsung chips were the sh!t? i knew they were super limited production and sold out everywhere


----------



## Geoff

Well on nVidia's site there bragging about the 7800GTX 512MB, i didnt see anything there about discontinuing them.


----------



## mat2317

Hey guys!
Im gonna download 3D Mark05 tommorrow, what score do u reckon i should get?? In sig below


----------



## Geoff

i'd say somewhere in the low 6000's.

EDIT:  Didnt see you had 2 video cards... id say somewhere between 8500-9000.


----------



## mat2317

Is that good? seems low 

Ahh jus saw wot u wrote  im happy now


----------



## skidude

I say maybe a little more, like 10,000 or so.


----------



## Geoff

skidude said:
			
		

> I say maybe a little more, like 10,000 or so.


well another member here has an A64 4000+ and 2x 6800GT's (oc'd of course), and he got around 10,090.


----------



## mat2317

You being serious, if so im soo happy  for my 1st pc i loveee it


----------



## Mr.Suave

P11 said:
			
		

> That is true but the scores range from 9500-10500. Not to mention that the production of the 7800gtx 512 was stopped because of its unstable performance with samsungs chips. I would stick with a x1800xt 512.


wat? where did you get this info?? i kno that the chip is in short supply thats is y they can only sell *~4,000 units worldwide a week*. thats y barely anyone has them in stock...
source:http://www.theinquirer.net/?article=27942


----------



## koko

*3D Mark 05 Scores*

Basically, I looked for a thread where scores on 3DMark 05 were compared, but i couldn't find one. I just want to compare my scores in my sig with the rigs of other people. Thanks.


----------



## Geoff

koko said:
			
		

> I looked for a thread where scores on 3DMark 05 were compared, but i couldn't find one.



http://www.computerforum.com/showthread.php?t=13502&highlight=3dmark


----------



## liquidshadow

3DMark05: 8739
3DMark03: 17402
Couldn't break 9000 on '05....
I'll try later by overclocking the RAM to DDR500 and the CPU to 2.5 at 2.5-3-3-7. I don't know if it'll work.


----------



## Rambo

That is with everything at stock speeds...


----------



## Modoman

anyone have a x1800 crossfire setup yet?


----------



## Motoxrdude

Ahhh, man if im getting a 870 with my current setup, i can just imagine the preformance of Rambos computer


----------



## Rambo

Motoxrdude said:
			
		

> Ahhh, man if im getting a 870 with my current setup, i can just imagine the preformance of Rambos computer



Well, you wouldn't believe me if I told you it only cost me around £475 to build in total.


----------



## Motoxrdude

hmmm, did u have all those parts laying around or something????


----------



## Rambo

Motoxrdude said:
			
		

> hmmm, did u have all those parts laying around or something????



Nope, bought every single one of em


----------



## Motoxrdude

crazy, used or new???? and where?!?!!?


----------



## Rambo

New 

Most of the parts came from Newegg, apart from the graphics card which I bought it at OCuK (http://www.overclockers.co.uk), and the case which I bought at a local store.

Price list:

AMD Athlon 64 3500+ = $200
NF4 Ultra-Infinity = $95
G.Skill  2x512MB RAM = $70
200GB Maxtor SATA150 HDD = $90
XClio 450Watt (32A on 12V rail!!) = $45
Leadtek 7800GT = £200 (that was with £30 VAT too) = $350
XBlade Case with 3 fans = £15 = ~$25

Total: $875 = £495

Ok, so I was a little off, but hey, I'm not an expert mathematician 

Although, If the 7800GT was bought at Newegg instead of the crazy price England sell it for, it would've been $825, which is £465.


----------



## Ctcoyote16

3dMark03-15,156

3dMark05-7,163

Aquamark3- 77,230

(*rig in sig*)


----------



## Rambo

Ctcoyote16 said:
			
		

> 3dMark03-15,156
> 
> 3dMark05-7,163
> 
> Aquamark3- 77,230
> 
> (*rig in sig*)



That's not bad at all...

I'm gonna give OCing a try now and post back with my results


----------



## Ctcoyote16

Rambo said:
			
		

> That's not bad at all...
> 
> I'm gonna give OCing a try now and post back with my results


well i get discouraged when i see rigs that costed probably about 500$ less getting better scores than me if you know what i mean.

but if someone can hit me up on AIM and explain how to OC GPU's, id thank you so much, probably give you some $$ Paypal. I have Rivatuner, etc, but i dont undertsand it one bit.


----------



## Rambo

OCed my CPU @ 2.3 Ghz, GPU @ 412/1012, and I got a whopping 445 more. I'm sure I can OC my GPU further, I just didn't wanna push it for the first OC it had.







I'll OC it some more tomorrow, and I'll let you know how I get on!


----------



## Geoff

Links dead rambo.


----------



## koko

There's my score in the sig, but I know I can OC more if I wanted to, I will tomorrow and post my updated scores, hopefully they'll beat 7250.


----------



## Otterah

> Post your results here. Mine is this:
> 
> 3DMark 03 - 9448
> 3DMark 05 - 4095
> 
> 560/590 (1180DDR) - Geforce 6600 (non GT) OC'd.
> 
> Jan



What is sad is my 6800gt got 3996 not OCed, and only 5135 OCed. I dont thin ka 6600OC should get what mine got with out OC..

Though his comp is better then mine in everything I see, but still.. >_<


----------



## Adam Murray

Could someone please tell me how to get my 3dmark score?


----------



## atomic

download http://www.futuremark.com/download/ and run it


----------



## Rambo

geoff5093 said:
			
		

> Links dead rambo.



Really? It's showing up for me....  

Try this:

http://www.1stech.net/rambo/3dmark03oc1.jpg


----------



## Adam Murray

Cool.. I am downloading it now..    What is a good "score" to get.. and what exactly does it mean anyways?


----------



## Motoxrdude

Yea your link alwayed showed up for me. Wierd


----------



## Syphr

--------------------------------------------------------------------
Main Computer//Backup comp./Back up to my back up
Amd Sempron 2300+//P4 3.2 Ht//p4 2.4
Ati Radeon 9550//x300//radeon 9200 PCI
1gb(512MBx2)//512Mb//512Mb
120GBx2//80gb//120gb
SOund blaster live 5.1//SoundBlaster 5.1//Integrated
19Inch Acer Al1912  /15 inch LCD/15 inch LCD
When someone in the U.S. sneezes, someone in England says bless you
-------------------------------------------------------------------

sorry to stray off topic here, but MotoXRDude, you're p4 2.4, and p4 3.2 are back-ups to a Sempron 2300+...sorry but that just seems odd (lol)


----------



## Adam Murray

My 3dmark03 score is 118, lol.  This was for my celeron laptop with barely any graphics card at all, haha...   I am building my gaming pc soon so then I will have a much better score.

-Adam


----------



## Rambo

Well, I think I'm going crazy! I'm becomming an OC g33k!! I keep ocing my GPU, and I now get 15000+ points in 3DMark03! CPU @ 2.31 Ghz, GPU @ 442/1052 

Here's the screenie:


----------



## Geoff

rambo, what do you get in 3DMark06?


----------



## Rambo

geoff5093 said:
			
		

> rambo, what do you get in 3DMark06?



Need to download it first... Will do it once i go for food  Then I'll let u know!


----------



## Motoxrdude

Syphr said:
			
		

> sorry to stray off topic here, but MotoXRDude, you're p4 2.4, and p4 3.2 are back-ups to a Sempron 2300+...sorry but that just seems odd (lol)


lol o yea. I cant get the damn cases open!!! There just stuck with rivets in it! I dont want to damage the cases, and internals.


----------



## Rambo

ok, just done 3DMark05...

I don't know how I managed this, but:


----------



## Rambo

Alright, I'm gonna stop posting here now.... this is my last one, haha... My 7800GT is now running like the 7800GT Extreme Edition 448/1052.

3DMark03:


----------



## Motoxrdude

lol crazy, im getting a 800-900 score


----------



## MIK3daG33K

Here is my 3DMark05 score its with the settings in my sig, I have scored higher but don't feel like messing around with it agian.


----------



## Praetor

Threads merged.


----------



## Motoxrdude

Ok, dont laugh. This is my first test at stock speeds





And after OC some i got this:





[img=http://img488.imageshack.us/img488/6830/newbitmapimage30hn.jpg]


----------



## Rambo

I tried 3DMark03 for the last time with all my OC's on high, and interestingly, I got over 1000 points more! From 15276 to:









*EDIT:*

And from 7254 to:


----------



## Khamilek

My results in 3Dmarks 

3Dmark2003- http://img98.imageshack.us/my.php?image=rekord6pn.jpg
3Dmark2005- http://img99.imageshack.us/my.php?image=rekordzik3qc.jpg

Do you think that is good results in my pc ??


----------



## mash

This should be updated to a 3dmark06 thread as well.


----------



## Synay

Finally I found right thread  So here's mine score.


----------



## Archangel

my score in 05 was 11267..    but with 06 i just didnt reach the 6000 
i bet its my processor, because the CPU tests ran at a stunning 0fps.. -_-


----------



## Jet

Archangel said:


> my score in 05 was 11267..    but with 06 i just didnt reach the 6000
> i bet its my processor, because the CPU tests ran at a stunning 0fps.. -_-



Def. your processor. Suprising, though, even so, that you still got that low of a score


----------



## Geoff

Archangel said:


> my score in 05 was 11267..    but with 06 i just didnt reach the 6000
> i bet its my processor, because the CPU tests ran at a stunning 0fps.. -_-



It's because those tests are multi-threaded, so even a Pentium D 805 would probably score higher in the CPU test.


----------



## Archangel

Jet said:


> Def. your processor. Suprising, though, even so, that you still got that low of a score




Ill run it again when ill have my 4800+ X2,  it should be better then


----------



## CS Source Lover

So what can everyone score now with 3dmark05? is it over 20k?


----------



## {LSK} Otacon

Heres what my little mainstream 7300GS 256MB can do at stock settings.





Its really not a bad card for its cheap price.....


----------



## CS Source Lover

I scored 11k @ 3dmark06


----------



## Geoff

{LSK} Otacon said:


> Heres what my little mainstream 7300GS 256MB can do at stock settings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its really not a bad card for its cheap price.....



That actually didnt seem to be too bad.  But then again, for about $50 more you can get the x850XT, which will easily outperform it


----------



## 1+3+3=7

CS Source Lover said:


> I scored 11k @ 3dmark06




I got more then 11k


----------



## {LSK} Otacon

[-0MEGA-];426516 said:
			
		

> That actually didnt seem to be too bad.  But then again, for about $50 more you can get the x850XT, which will easily outperform it



I almost bought a X850GTO instead of my 6800, which i actually should have.  But i was shopping at best buy at the time, and this was the cheapest card......even cheaper then the 5200 which was $119!!!  Is that crazy or what?  Why would they sell an FX card for that much? Even the top end FX card isnt worth that.


----------



## CS Source Lover

Have anyone scored more than 11k with a single videocard?


----------



## mrjack

I think the X1950XTX can score about 12k in 3DMark06.


----------



## Pr0

mrjack said:


> I think the X1950XTX can score about 12k in 3DMark06.



nope not with a single x1950xtx. crossfire i understand but single x1950xtx I dont think so.


----------



## fade2green514

mrjack said:


> I think the X1950XTX can score about 12k in 3DMark06.



yea, maybe in '05


----------



## Pr0

fade2green514 said:


> yea, maybe in '05



What did you get in 3dmark05 fade? or 3dmark06?


----------



## sHoW StOpPeR

Beat that


----------



## {LSK} Otacon

New score:


----------



## mrjack

Pr0 said:


> nope not with a single x1950xtx. crossfire i understand but single x1950xtx I dont think so.



I checked the source again and noticed the benchmark I was lookin at was 3DMark05. They should really place the pictures better, cause the place where it said 3DMark06 seemed like it was referring to the graph which showed that the X1950XTX scored over 12k.


----------



## Jet

See if anyone can get lower than this!!!


----------



## Geoff

Jet said:


> See if anyone can get lower than this!!!



What was the average fps in game test 1?  

Wow, i never saw a double digit score before


----------



## fade2green514

haha omega thats hilarious... that much of a bottleneck huh?
btw otacon, my 3d06 score beats your 3d05 score by like 3times. sorry just competing again. haha
in fact, with my 7800gt id beat you by more than 2times. thats ridiculous lol.


----------



## Geoff

fade2green514 said:


> haha omega thats hilarious... that much of a bottleneck huh?


Do you even look at the post before commenting on it?

I was quoting Jet, since he was the one that received that score, not me.


----------



## Archangel

tbh... not bad for a Pentium III


----------



## fade2green514

[-0MEGA-];430798 said:
			
		

> Do you even look at the post before commenting on it?
> 
> I was quoting Jet, since he was the one that received that score, not me.



haha sry... the quality is downed a bit unless u click on the picture. plus i need glasses. haha... nearsighted w/ a touch of stigmatism...


----------



## Alx717

3d mark 05: 9054 3d marks, 9392 cpu marks

i really don't know much at all about the scores.. are these good?


----------



## Pr0

well its below normal for your cpu. Mines scores more then 9k with stock clock cpu speed.


----------



## {LSK} Otacon

fade2green514 said:


> haha omega thats hilarious... that much of a bottleneck huh?
> btw otacon, my 3d06 score beats your 3d05 score by like 3times. sorry just competing again. haha
> in fact, with my 7800gt id beat you by more than 2times. thats ridiculous lol.



You do relize that you should be banned right?  All you do is give out completely false information and insult me and my rig.  I dont know if you insult anyone else, no one that iv seen, but you seem to go into threads and start flamming about how your always right when its more then obvious your not (pointing to a thread i was at earlier, with the racist guy).  I really could care less how much better your computer is then mine.  

Im gonna come out and say it.  Your nothing more then a pathetic asshole.


And yes Alx717, those are very good scores.  My 6800 scored about 4.2k in 05 and 2.1k in 06, which isnt really that good compared to the newer cards, but its ok.  Your scores are plenty high enough to play any game out today max graphics : ).


----------



## Alx717

> And yes Alx717, those are very good scores. My 6800 scored about 4.2k in 05 and 2.1k in 06, which isnt really that good compared to the newer cards, but its ok. Your scores are plenty high enough to play any game out today max graphics : ).


thats nice to know, i guess the $2000 i spent on this computer was well spent then.


----------



## {LSK} Otacon

Well i dont know bout that. If you spent $2,000 on a computer it should score higher then that.  Did you buy your parts at a store or off the net?  Parts off sites like newegg are way cheaper.  I spent only $400 on mine so far, gonna be close to $1,000 once the GF8 and R600 are released.

You might have a bottleneck somewhere........but your specs look very nice.  But i do think a rig like that should score alot higher.


----------



## CS Source Lover

sHoW StOpPeR said:


> Beat that



Thats a nice score there.


----------



## Impr3ssiv3

3dMark03~18206


----------



## Impr3ssiv3

i keep getting a error that say "reliable benchmark cannot be obtain because the window lost focus"

i changed the resolution to 1024X768 and it works for the games but when i get to the CPU test i get the same thing

how do i fix this


----------



## Alx717

{LSK} Otacon said:


> Well i dont know bout that. If you spent $2,000 on a computer it should score higher then that.  Did you buy your parts at a store or off the net?  Parts off sites like newegg are way cheaper.  I spent only $400 on mine so far, gonna be close to $1,000 once the GF8 and R600 are released.
> 
> You might have a bottleneck somewhere........but your specs look very nice.  But i do think a rig like that should score alot higher.



well i spent like an extra $200 on like cd drives and stuff but i got it all off the internet at the cheapest price i could find it
would overclocking my cpu get rid of a possible bottleneck? i figure i could get a lot out of this processor considering its supposed to beat the fx 62


----------



## Impr3ssiv3

anyone wanna help me with my problem


----------



## {LSK} Otacon

Alx717 said:


> well i spent like an extra $200 on like cd drives and stuff but i got it all off the internet at the cheapest price i could find it
> would overclocking my cpu get rid of a possible bottleneck? i figure i could get a lot out of this processor considering its supposed to beat the fx 62



I dont think its the processor.  It will beat the FX-62 at stock speeds, by far.  Im not really sure what it would be, did you install the drivers for your chipset?  Also, what drivers are you running with your video card?


----------



## Impr3ssiv3




----------



## Impr3ssiv3

are these good scores


----------



## Archangel

sHoW StOpPeR said:


> Beat that












this is with everything on stack frequenties..   didnt OC it yet  ( grafic's cards are on stock too )


----------



## fade2green514

PWNED lol
nice benchmarks archangel.
performs around the same as dual 7900gt's. the cards do have very similar specs of course. different clocks is all, i believe... oh and the 7800gtx's run hotter (i think like 110 or 130nm as opposed to the 7900's 90nm).


----------



## Archangel

fade2green514 said:


> different clocks is all, i believe... oh and the 7800gtx's run hotter (i think like 110 or 130nm as opposed to the 7900's 90nm).



yes, te GTX's run a bit hotter yet,.. but for that i made my case mod 
they are just 45*C idle atm


----------



## Impr3ssiv3

can anyone say if my score of 18000+ is good


----------



## Jet

Impr3ssiv3 said:


> can anyone say if my score of 18000+ is good



18000 in what? 03? 05? 06?


----------



## Impr3ssiv3

in 03

from what ive read on other peopls subit its higher than most


----------



## sHoW StOpPeR

Archangel said:


> this is with everything on stack frequenties..   didnt OC it yet  ( grafic's cards are on stock too )



Next time show your cpu spec to see if its really at stock speed or not. 
Come on try benchmarking that again with 1 7800gtx! then show your specs  I only have 1 videocard and look how high mines scored compare to your 2 7800gtxs


fade2green514 said:


> PWNED lol
> nice benchmarks archangel.
> performs around the same as dual 7900gt's. the cards do have very similar specs of course. different clocks is all, i believe... oh and the 7800gtx's run hotter (i think like 110 or 130nm as opposed to the 7900's 90nm).



What are you talking about? she has 2 gpus while i have 1 and mines score is close to her score.


----------



## CS Source Lover

Show stopper you have a better videocard then archangel of course your going to score higher if it was fair gpu vs gpu!


----------



## sHoW StOpPeR

CS Source Lover said:


> Show stopper you have a better videocard then archangel of course your going to score higher if it was fair gpu vs gpu!



I bet she oced everything thats why she didnt show her cpu specs in 3dmark06 image


----------



## Archangel

sHoW StOpPeR said:


> Come on try benchmarking that again with 1 7800gtx! then show your specs  I only have 1 videocard and look how high mines scored compare to your 2 7800gtxs



well.. i did buy 2 cards for a reason.. 



sHoW StOpPeR said:


> I bet she oced everything thats why she didnt show her cpu specs in 3dmark06 image



well.. tyvm for trusting my word there,..  i didnt think it would be an issua anyway, since the score isnt that high.  ( i got the same score with my 3000+ 'venice' overclocked to 2,8GHz in 05,.  the X2 is a lot better in 06 tough )
but fin, ille run it again.


----------



## sHoW StOpPeR

And for 3dmark 06 show you specs so i can see your cpu is not OCed. Since you said that score was at stock speed.


----------



## Archangel

sHoW StOpPeR said:


> And for 3dmark 06 show you specs so i can see your cpu is not OCed. Since you said that score was at stock speed.



pff..It's good to know that some people really trust in other people.
what reason would i have to lie about it?  as you can see.. i just made the screeny right when the score popped up.. its not like i moved it over the Cpu score to hide something or so,..  the screen just 'spawned' there


----------



## Moneko

I have done all three of the test(03,05,06) ille post 05 and 06 in a second gotta retake because I forgot my scores XD.

3DMARK03: 25,808



3DMARK05: 10,988



3DMARK06: 8023




Kinda dissapointed with the scores.


----------



## sHoW StOpPeR

Moneko said:


> I have done all three of the test(03,05,06) ille post 05 and 06 in a second gotta retake because I forgot my scores XD.
> 
> 3DMARK03: 25,808
> 
> 
> 
> 3DMARK05: 10,988
> 
> 
> 
> 3DMARK06: 8023
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda dissapointed with the scores.



Get conroe cpu if you want to improve you GPU!!!


----------



## sHoW StOpPeR

Archangel said:


> pff..It's good to know that some people really trust in other people.
> what reason would i have to lie about it?  as you can see.. i just made the screeny right when the score popped up.. its not like i moved it over the Cpu score to hide something or so,..  the screen just 'spawned' there



So can we see your new score?


----------



## Moneko

O_O....I just bought this peace of crap im gonna atleast use it for a while.
Im still upset for waisting flippin $1200  on graphic cards.(two 7950GX2) I mean they work in all I just expected better performance out of them.


----------



## Pr0

Moneko said:


> O_O....I just bought this peace of crap im gonna atleast use it for a while.
> Im still upset for waisting flippin $1200  on graphic cards.(two 7950GX2) I mean they work in all I just expected better performance out of them.



You only got 8k in 3dmark06 that sucks!! I bet if you get the conroe 6800 your score will jump of the roof.


----------



## Archangel

sHoW StOpPeR said:


> So can we see your new score?








Happy now?
funny tough... its even a bit higher than the older one.
and dont even dare to start about overclocked grafics cards..  because they are running on stcok speed..


----------



## sHoW StOpPeR

Archangel said:


> Happy now?
> funny tough... its even a bit higher than the older one.
> and dont even dare to start about overclocked grafics cards..  because they are running on stcok speed..



  whats the point of 2 78000gtx? tell me what game out recommmeds sli or crossfire?


----------



## Impr3ssiv3

sHoW StOpPeR said:


> whats the point of 2 78000gtx? tell me what game out recommmeds sli or crossfire?





wats the point of anything


its for people who want it and want every extra FPS they can spare. some games require a really nice GPU for the ultra settings like Oblivion and Quake 4 and waht not 


thats like asking, whats the points of a ferrari or lamborghini


----------



## Pr0

Impr3ssiv3 said:


> wats the point of anything
> 
> 
> its for people who want it and want every extra FPS they can spare. some games require a really nice GPU for the ultra settings like Oblivion and Quake 4 and waht not
> 
> 
> thats like asking, whats the points of a ferrari or lamborghini



I can play oblivion and quake 4 with ultra settings HDR + AA 6x + AF 16x maxed out with 60+ fps no problem.


----------



## sHoW StOpPeR

Impr3ssiv3 said:


> wats the point of anything
> 
> 
> its for people who want it and want every extra FPS they can spare. some games require a really nice GPU for the ultra settings like Oblivion and Quake 4 and waht not
> 
> 
> thats like asking, whats the points of a ferrari or lamborghini



2 7800gtx vs 1 1950xtx 
            or 
2 7800gtx vs 1 7950GX2


winners 1950xtx and 7950GX2


----------



## Impr3ssiv3

yes and


----------



## Archangel

on the other hand... a year ago the person with the 2 7800GTX's would have been the winner..  since th other card's didnt exsist back then..


----------



## sHoW StOpPeR

Archangel said:


> Yay Im the winner! I won won won won




want a cookie?


----------



## Archangel

sHoW StOpPeR said:


> want a cookie?



right... you really need a girlfriend..


----------



## sHoW StOpPeR

Archangel said:


> right... you really need a girlfriend.. we should meet sometimes muaaaaah



Sure when you want to meet?  
Got a pic?


----------



## thealmightyone

oh dear


----------



## 1+3+3=7

sHoW StOpPeR said:


> Sure when you want to meet?
> Got a pic?



this is not thread for archangel and showstopper engagement this is 3dmark03/05 score thread!


----------



## Filip

Stock 7900GS


----------



## Impr3ssiv3

is 18204 for 3DMark03 any good????????


----------



## Filip

Impr3ssiv3 said:


> is 18204 for 3DMark03 any good????????



It's good for a 7900GT.


----------



## Impr3ssiv3

Filip said:


> It's good for a 7900GT.





saweet

ty


----------



## Sirius_GTO

If you can't see... it says:

3Dmark - 6136
CPUmark - 6554

This was done on 3Dmark05. Inputs appreciated.


----------



## Archangel

no idea..  I dont know the 7600's that well,.. but it seems to be Ok for your system


----------



## Jet

I can't wait to post benchies with my new graphics card....it's out on the truck to get delivered..today! . Though I will be out of town till Sunday


----------



## Archangel

hmm.. what card are you getting?   ( cant wait to spend some time on my pc and overclock it a bit more.. i want to reach 8k in 3dM06  =) )


----------



## Geoff

Archangel said:


> hmm.. what card are you getting?   ( cant wait to spend some time on my pc and overclock it a bit more.. i want to reach 8k in 3dM06  =) )



Look in his sig 

The AIW 1900


----------



## Archangel

[-0MEGA-];485606 said:
			
		

> Look in his sig
> 
> The AIW 1900



Whoops...   dint see the "soon to be" part ^_^


----------



## Jet

I thought that I should document my scores in 3dmark before upgrading:







That's at 515/571 on my X800GTO. I dunno if I just have a bad 3dmark05 version or what, but it artifacts in 05, no matter what speed I have it on...


----------



## Archangel

looks like i have to push it a bit further..   buuutt...    Yay!   2k CPU score =]


----------



## Sirius_GTO

why is my cpu score so high? It's 6554... and on 3Dmark05.


----------



## Jet

Archangel said:


> looks like i have to push it a bit further..   buuutt...    Yay!   2k CPU score =]



At first I was thinking, SLI 7800GTXs only that much on 3dmark05? Then I noticed that it was 06...


----------



## Chris Chan

16 3dmarks in '03 on my cellie 1GHz. CPU limited :/ I think I got like 4600 in '01 with my Dell though.


----------



## Archangel

Jet said:


> At first I was thinking, SLI 7800GTXs only that much on 3dmark05? Then I noticed that it was 06...



I really, really want to make 8k in 06..  (maybe stupid to do so,.. but hey , worth a try ^_^ )


----------



## Archangel

yay!  =D   CPU on 2700MHz and the grafic's card, well, you can see them in the pic.   ( the grafics cards were on the stock coolets, only replaced the thermal pad's with the Zalman STG1 paste  )


happpyyy   ^_^

Edit:  Oh my.... i just ran the CS:S stresstest,.. 174.00fps result, with everything set to the highest settings


----------



## Boomer

Sirius_GTO said:


> why is my cpu score so high? It's 6554... and on 3Dmark05.



try running 3Dmard06


----------



## Sirius_GTO

Boomer said:


> try running 3Dmard06











Why is my score considerably lower? Is this right for my specs? How come there is this guy with a 6000+ score with the same setup as mine? Thanks


----------



## Archangel

I really doubt there is someone with a 6k score on the same system..   I reached about 4k (4500 or so,   dont know the exact number atm) with SLI disabled on my pc,   so i think those scores are right tbh.


----------



## Boomer

Sirius_GTO said:


> Why is my score considerably lower? Is this right for my specs? How come there is this guy with a 6000+ score with the same setup as mine? Thanks



that score is fine. see u and i have similar systems. i have more ram and better HDs. but your DDR2. we have the same graphic card too. u beat me in PCmark05 by about 200 points but i beat u in 3Dmark06 by about 200 points. im almost 3500 in 3dmark06.

the reason 3dmark06 scores are lower is because it is a harder test. every year the test has to keep up with the new technology. your scores are just about right. when looking at others people scores you need to look at what version they ran. you will always score higher on previous benchmarks.


----------



## Jet

What! I only got 66xx on 3dmark05! What is wrong? I got 62xx with my X800GTO..

EDIT: It must be the drivers..before when I did the 3dview with ATitool, I got 400+ FPS, now I just get 250 or so...


----------



## Jet

I went back to the original drivers, and now am at 7033 when overclocked to 550/643


----------



## Gixer41960

I got a score of 6304 using 3dmark 06.   I have't clocked my system at all and I don't know if I should be happy with this result.
My system is:
cpu Intel E6600 duo 2.4ghz
m/b Intel 775 Duo 
ram 2 gig Kingmax DDR2 667mhz
h/d 2 x WD 250gb SATA-II 7200rpm striped 0
gpu Saphire Toxic X1950XTX DDR4
Any thoughts???


----------



## Bramp

3dmark 03 demo 984

Before I got the Geforce FX 5500 it was like 72 

EDIT: I did some spyware/adware scans, and a defrag my score came in higher!!! @ 1037!!... PROOF that a clean system runs better


----------



## Geoff

Sirius_GTO said:


> Why is my score considerably lower? Is this right for my specs? How come there is this guy with a 6000+ score with the same setup as mine? Thanks



You did not get that on your laptop.  I had an almost identical laptop and only got 821.


----------



## Jet

[-0MEGA-];508939 said:
			
		

> You did not get that on your laptop.  I had an almost identical laptop and only got 821.



It shows a 7600GT and an X2 3800+..


----------



## Geoff

Jet said:


> It shows a 7600GT and an X2 3800+..



Haha, wow.  I was just looking at his sig, I guess I should look at the screenie more carefully


----------



## Geoff

And heres mine from 3DMark03:


----------



## Sirius_GTO

[-0MEGA-];509038 said:
			
		

> Haha, wow.  I was just looking at his sig, I guess I should look at the screenie more carefully



Yes sir. That was on my old desktop rig. Right now, for the time being, I'm strictly a laptop user. 

I love my new Dell!


----------



## Geoff




----------



## skidude

[-0MEGA-];541169 said:
			
		

>



  I betcha my old PC with onboard graphics and a Pentium III 700Mhz. could beat that!


----------



## Geoff

skidude said:


> I betcha my old PC with onboard graphics and a Pentium III 700Mhz. could beat that!



That was run using my Sempron 2500+ @ 1.4Ghz, 512MB DDR400, SIS Unichrome graphics.  It could only do one of the game tests 

I doubt the onboard graphics on the P3 mobo would even work with one test


----------



## skidude

Hehehe I was kidding... but that is really a sad, sad score.


----------



## Ku-sama

I think i'll load up a 233MHz P2 and a TNT2 and i'll get lower


----------



## Geoff

Time to make a thread for this


----------



## Jet

I've gotten 87 on an old Dell (1Ghz P3, 512MB memory, Geforce 2 MX200)


----------



## Geoff

Jet said:


> I've gotten 87 on an old Dell (1Ghz P3, 512MB memory, Geforce 2 MX200)


Bah!  Now I have to beat 87


----------



## Jet

[-0MEGA-];541372 said:
			
		

> Bah!  Now I have to beat 87



Maybe I should find an old 128MB stick


----------



## Geoff

Jet said:


> Maybe I should find an old 128MB stick



Or downclock the GPU or CPU


----------



## Jet

[-0MEGA-];541374 said:
			
		

> Or downclock the GPU or CPU



Oh yea! great idea. I should try it sometime. :evilgrin:


----------



## WeatherMan

12467 Over here


----------



## Geoff

I think I have the highest 3DMark03 score here still 

*30972*


----------



## agapetos

3Dmark05 demo score: 12057

cool!


----------



## Chris Chan

hehe, whats this about low 3dmarks? my sister's cellie 1000 got 17 in '03.


----------



## Geoff

Chris Chan said:


> hehe, whats this about low 3dmarks? my sister's cellie 1000 got 17 in '03.



I dont know how I would beat that, lol.  Perhaps if I had photoshop rendering in the background, as well as prime 95


----------



## Archangel

[-0MEGA-];541402 said:
			
		

> I think I have the highest 3DMark03 score here still
> 
> *30972*




yea.. you keep mentionning that on every occasion you get..   might be the fact that noone else could be arsed to buy a geforce 8 yet, couldnt it?


----------



## Geoff

Archangel said:


> yea.. you keep mentionning that on every occasion you get..   might be the fact that noone else could be arsed to buy a geforce 8 yet, couldnt it?



Someone here has an X6800 and an 8800GTX 

And it's been a while since i've mentioned it actually.


----------



## Cromewell

> Someone here has an X6800 and an 8800GTX


Might I ask who might that be?

edit: nevermind, I found them. That hurts the wallet.


----------



## Geoff

Cromewell said:


> Might I ask who might that be?
> 
> edit: nevermind, I found them. That hurts the wallet.



It's the person who made a thread asking about the right temps for the Core 2 Extreme I believe.


----------



## Chris Chan

[-0MEGA-];541689 said:
			
		

> I dont know how I would beat that, lol.  Perhaps if I had photoshop rendering in the background, as well as prime 95



Okay, well my sister's box had Google Desktop up, as well as avast! antivirus. Is that considered cheating?


----------



## Jet

Chris Chan said:


> Okay, well my sister's box had Google Desktop up, as well as avast! antivirus. Is that considered cheating?



I wouldn't . It's almost necessary to get that low of a score.


----------



## BlackFox1337

*My System Score*

i ran 3d mark 06 yesterday after a long while with a different video card driver. i got a 4915. i think this should be right on with my system specs. i set video card overclocking to automatic and my processor is overclocked to 2443. Any other suggestions on how i might break the 5k mark? Also, if i went SLI with another 7900gt ko what would i assume i could get for a score in 3d mark 06. thanks for the help in advance.


----------



## SubDude199

Video card Not overclocked at all yet. Computer is a little

3DMark05 = 4,497


----------



## Jet

I just ran it, and only got 7732 on 3dmark05. A similar system, except with the CPU at 3200Mhz and the graphics card at only 500/600 (compared to my 671/774) scored well over 9000. I am really confused..


----------



## Geoff

No one has posted here for a while...

Heres mine:


----------



## WeatherMan

Geoffrey I agree!!

Here's the amazing score the family PC has just achieved!

3700+ San Deigo & 2.4GHz
Integrated GeForce 6100 with a slight OC

3DMark03


----------



## WeatherMan

3DMark05 





I also got a score of 218 in 3DMark06!


----------

